# Crash Firebird, Thunderbird, Mozilla, Epiphany...

## sorchino

Da qualche giorno ho un problema con questi programmi (quelli basati sull'interfaccia gecko mi pare..) tutti crashano appena aperti, l'unico a darmi un messaggio d'errore è Epiphany con un segmentation fault.

Ho trovato un post che ne parla

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=94183

Un utente dice di aver risolto aggiornando a firebird 0.7 ma a me continua a dare gli stessi problemi... qualcun'altro che li ha?

----------

## augustus

Se li lanci da riga di comando puoi vedere e quindi postare un output maggiore

----------

## cerri

Anche a me firebird un bel giorno ha smesso di funzionare, ma mi diceva qualcosa del tipo "version 4 expected 5"... boh

----------

## sorchino

@the-matrix : ho già provato e come detto non danno nessun messaggio d'errore, semplicemente si chiudono...

Pensandoci le uniche cose aggiornate in questi ultimi tempi sono i nuovi linux-headers e le nuove glibc.. ma il problema me lo dava da prima di installare le glibc....

----------

## dnix

che versione di java hai installato? con le i nuovi motori gecko devi installare la ns610-gcc32. emerge ti fa l'upgrade ma non pensa a questo dettaglio. ti basta cambiare il link.

----------

## sorchino

Uhm... potresti essere più preciso? come vedo che versione ho installata?

----------

## dnix

nella directory /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins digiti:

```

ln -s /opt/java/jre/plugin/i386/ns610-gcc32/libjavaplugin_oji.so .

```

in questo modo installi la corretta versione di java plugin.

per verificare se il problema e' realmente questo prima di rifare il link puoi provare a cancellare il vecchio e vedrai che tutto funziona   :Wink: 

ciao ciao

denis

----------

## cerri

Con mozilla 1.5 non ho problemi.

Ora sto compilando firebird, vi aggiorno asap.

----------

## cerri

```
cerri@cerrito cerri $ MozillaFirebird

INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: Expected a version > 5! Version = 4

System error?:: No such file or directory

cerri@cerrito cerri $
```

----------

## cerri

Che casino, me rispondo da solo.

Ora funziona.

http://www.mail-archive.com/expert@linux-mandrake.com/msg75969.html

----------

## sorchino

Ho fatto un po' di prove.. senza risultati apprezzabili però

Da utente non si riesce proprio a lanciare Thunderbird (uso questo perchè dei programmi incriminati è l'unico che crasha sempre allo stesso momento e cioè subito) che si chiude automaticamente. Da root si lancia ma se viene chiuso dopo essersi creato la sua directory .thunderbird fa la stessa cosa che da utente...

Ho provato a rimuovere il link, a rifarlo, ad usare la java di sun... ma niente da fare  :Sad: 

----------

## silian87

Fate conto che anche a me sulla mandrake e sulla slack se uso il java plugin ns610-gcc32 ma gli altri e non faccio il collegamento con ln -s , al primo sito in java che trovo si chiude tutto. Non so se possa centrare, cmq prova o a mettere il plugin java giusto o a toglierlo ed a provare(  :Idea:  ). Sono un n00b, ma non si sa mai, problemi ce gli hanno tutti, prova.   :Wink: 

----------

## sorchino

Beh, le ho provate.. ma non so se sia questo il problema..

Thunderbird come dicevo si chiude appena lanciato SOLO se esiste già la directory .thunderbird oltre al fatto che non credo che solo per avviarsi serva java...

Ho provato sia java blackdown sia quella della sun sia rimuovendo il link e il risultato è sempre lo stesso  :Sad: 

----------

## shev

 *[Alexi_Laiho] wrote:*   

> oltre al fatto che non credo che solo per avviarsi serva java...

 

Bhe, non ne sarei così sicuro. Sul ppc ho installato per sbaglio acreread (che è solo per x86 e instabile sulle altre arch) che mi impediva di far partire firebird perchè questi si lamentava del plugin acrobat che non riusciva a caricare. Probabilmente quando lo si avvia va a cercare i plugin disponibili controllandone lo stato (mia supposizione). Tolto acroread firebird è ripartito.

----------

## dnix

e' proprio cosi' tutti quei programmi caricano subito i plugin, e' per questo che "crashano". comunque e' importante fare il link al plugin per java, se lo copi nella directory si pianta tutto...

----------

## leon_73

...ed eccomi anche io nel gruppo di disperati  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

Ho cercato un po' in giro ed ho scoperto che pare sia un problema legato ai permessi dei fonts.

Una soluzione provvisoria (spero   :Rolling Eyes:  ) che ho trovato e' lanciare il pregramma con sudo, ma mi piacerebbe sistemarlo definitivamente...

Le mie ultime ricerche mi hanno portato qui:http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=218691

Spero che a qualcuno possa servire a trovare una soluzione   :Confused: 

Leo

----------

## .:[NeMo]:.

Io dopo la ricompilazione del kernel 2.6beta8, cui per altro non attribuirei il problema,

NON riesco piu' a lanciare mozilla; 

o meglio lancio da riga di comando ma non succede nulla ritorna dopo 2 o 3 secondi e

non stampa nulla a video.

----------

## leon_73

 *.:[NeMo]:. wrote:*   

> Io dopo la ricompilazione del kernel 2.6beta8, cui per altro non attribuirei il problema,
> 
> NON riesco piu' a lanciare mozilla; 
> 
> o meglio lancio da riga di comando ma non succede nulla ritorna dopo 2 o 3 secondi e
> ...

 

Hai provato a lanciarlo da root o con il comando sudo?

A me funzionava solo cosi'... se poi trovi anche un'altra soluzione meglio.

Leo

----------

## .:[NeMo]:.

Non va ne' come root ne' come utente senza privilegi.

Da linea di comando non ritorna nessuna info di errore, 

semplicemente ritorna e basta.

 :Question: 

Dite che se passassi alla 1.5 dovrei risolvere i miei problemi ?

Preferirei pero' scoprire a cosa e' dovuto questo crash ....

N.B. 

con strace non riesco a ricavare un granche'

----------

## Gandalf98

Le librerie ci sono tutte?

```
ldd /usr/lib/mozilla/mozilla-bin
```

Non si sa mai??

Cià!!

----------

## .:[NeMo]:.

provero' questa sera a casa 

 :Confused:  sperem

----------

## Gandalf98

Se non riesci a risolvere il tuo problema puoi telefonare al nuovo servizio di assistenza telefonica di mozilla

http://support.decisionone.com/mozilla/mozilla_help_main.htm

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

